# Cheats in natural comps??



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Basically Im natural and would love to compete one day (most likely wont happen), I watch alot of twin muscles videos (hopefully im not the only one on here who does lol).






Skip to about 4:30 if you dont wanna hear whole thing.

For those who dont wanna watch the video it basically says people jump of the juice before the comp, saying they only stay in your system a month or two,they say that about pro hormones not steriods. So I wasnt sure if steriods are included in this.

Just wondered if it was true?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

if it is true then those people should hang their heads in shame when they look at that trophy on the shelf...they never really won it...they have no dignity, no self respect, or true pride.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Im looking to possibly competing in the future and I wil be doing it 100% natural as I am in the Armed Forces and get drugs tested!!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

justin case said:


> if it is true then those people should hang their heads in shame when they look at that trophy on the shelf...they never really won it...they have no dignity, no self respect, or true pride.


Agree competely


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Allllll kinds of gains!!! Gains gains and moe gains. Hodgetwins are awesome lol


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

In the end they are just cheating themselves.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It'll be true in some cases like all sports

Its harder in natural bodybuilding coz I think they sit a lie detector as well

As a pee test...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

shamie said:


> Allllll kinds of gains!!! Gains gains and moe gains. Hodgetwins are awesome lol


You wanna build some muscle DOOooo ya do ya?

Well then you came to the right place!

But then again you can do whatever the FUK you wanna do..lol


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hench-Life said:


> You wanna build some muscle DOOooo ya do ya?
> 
> Well then you came to the right place!
> 
> But then again you can do whatever the FUK you wanna do..lol


Bustin allllll kinds a nuts. Love them sugar Walls lol they make bodybuilding a laugh for me


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Think my favourite vid of theres was prolab horny goat weed review, or the one about the brazilian lad who died from stroking his mushroom tip to much lol


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hench-Life said:


> You wanna build some muscle DOOooo ya do ya?
> 
> Well then you came to the right place!
> 
> But then again you can do whatever the FUK you wanna do..lol


Bustin allllll kinds a nuts. Love them sugar Walls lol they make bodybuilding a laugh for me


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've watched a few of the videos but I'm not massively into them. They do preach a lot of common sense though.

As for cheats in natural comps, I think we all agree that you get them and that these people lack any respect for the athletes they compete against. Cheating in a natural show goes against the grain of true competitive spirit. Sadly though you still get these people. Last year when I competed at the Scottish Championships there was several failed tests. Hopefully we won't see a repeat this year.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I wasn't prepared to sign in or whatever to watch the video.

Yes it is disappointing when people pass the polygraph to then fail the urine test. It is also possible to take steroids without telling anyone then enter tested feds 6,12,24 months later and possible evade detection. Some people also say if you've ever used anything then you always have an advantage. A Dr told me they are out of your system in 6 weeks. For me I was very ill for some years after my last use and the illness (and the alcohol plus recreationals I put through my body) left me so weakened I'd say I eliminated any benefit I ever got from using banned substances.

Yes you can cheat in any sport, seen a post on another forum by a club level runner asking about AAS to improve their sprinting times. Athletes don't get tested until they are at the highest level, but to me you can achieve that without the risks and hassles with good training and diet.

What I always find confusing is bodybuilders who say they are natty, but who do not compete in natty feds - am I missing something there?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

These guys are a couple of [email protected] posting what they think about things, there's no proof to suggest they have any real experience or knowledge on the things they spout off about.

Other than for amusement purposes I wouldn't give them the time of day.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Part of the problem with the polygraph test is the examiner asks too specific questions like "Have you ever used drostanalone propionate?", even if someone had used it the likelihood is they will only know the product as masteron.

When my Mrs won the BNBF Britain she was polygraphed and urine tested, she passed everything but said had she used anything she would not have known if the guy named the product because he used the pharmaceutical name for the product rather than a brand/product/generic name.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I've done at least 5 polygrpahs with the BNBF, none of them have been as specific as your saying, but perhaps it changed since Jo competed in 2005. You read a banned substance list, then the polygrapher asks you a series of questions. did you read and sign the banned substance list, have you taken anabolic steroids, are you a natural bodybuilder etc. Perhaps it's different though in other federations.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have to say that is true extreme most people dont know the medical name so could therefore past the test.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

daddy123 said:


> Have to say that is true extreme most people dont know the medical name so could therefore past the test.


I've never know any polygraph in the last 7 years to be like the one extreme is describing daddy, not with the federation I compete with so I can't agree.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

What i meant Andy was that if people don,t know the medical term used they would pass. Not that It was happening in certain feds.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> I think I've done at least 5 polygrpahs with the BNBF, none of them have been as specific as your saying, but perhaps it changed since Jo competed in 2005. You read a banned substance list, then the polygrapher asks you a series of questions. did you read and sign the banned substance list, have you taken anabolic steroids, are you a natural bodybuilder etc. Perhaps it's different though in other federations.


There's a post on FB today suggesting if you use Bitter Orange/Octawhatever in your prep that you'll fail the polygraph. I've yet to sit the polygraph but I've understood the rules to mean this particular substance shouldn't be detectable in your system on the day of competition/urine testing, and I'm guessing whatever you sign takes account of this.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

lancashirerose said:


> There's a post on FB today suggesting if you use Bitter Orange/Octawhatever in your prep that you'll fail the polygraph. I've yet to sit the polygraph but I've understood the rules to mean this particular substance shouldn't be detectable in your system on the day of competition/urine testing, and I'm guessing whatever you sign takes account of this.


Bitter Orange is one of the Grey area substances. They should make a ruling on it like they did with ephedrine your either allowed to take it or your not, not in ephedrines case. It's to do with in and out of competition use, the rules set out by the IOC and WADA. So the substance is allowed out of competition, but your not allowed it in competition. I believe Mark Claxton added "whatever that means". So effectively you need to stop taking it a few weeks before to ensure you don't fail a piss test.

You need to make the BNBF aware of any supplements you used prior to the polygraph test, while anyone that competes at the start of the year will have had to sign the charter stating they read and understood the rules and comply with the WADDA, IOC list if you compete. You could plead ignorance and state you never knew you'd taken something but then your ultimately responsible for what you put into your body. So I see you mean daddy, I misinterpreted you sorry, and I guess you could go through a poly in this case, ignorance is bliss as they say. If you failed the urine test or listed a supplement with a banned ingredient though you'd be banned from competition.


----------

